# "Your First Time Preaching" - supplementary



## JennyG (May 30, 2010)

I was thinking about the above-named thread.
Supposing *I* had been in that situation - on a chatroom, moving from simple witnessing towards a sustained presentation of the Gospel - would that kind of "preaching" have been equally right for me to embark on?
(and why, or why not)


----------



## Bookmeister (May 30, 2010)

I agree with you. I did not say anything on the other thread but "preaching" is done in a congregation, in the course of worship, and is the center of worship. What the other poster did was witnessing, which would be perfectly ok for you to do.


----------



## Andres (May 30, 2010)

Bookmeister said:


> I agree with you. I did not say anything on the other thread but "preaching" is done in a congregation, in the course of worship, and is the center of worship. What the other poster did was witnessing, which would be perfectly ok for you to do.



 I am very glad that at our brother was able to share with the young man, but it was not preaching.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 30, 2010)

Jenny,

I would say that your situation would fall more under Joel 2, the sons and daughters prophesying.


----------



## JennyG (May 30, 2010)

Bookmeister said:


> I agree with you. I did not say anything on the other thread but "preaching" is done in a congregation, in the course of worship, and is the center of worship. What the other poster did was witnessing, which would be perfectly ok for you to do.


Thank you, Alan.
I wasn't exactly setting out to disagree with the other OP, only asking because it started up the question in my mind! It's an interesting distinction though. The Apostles or the Reformers couldn't really have envisaged such a situation


----------



## KMK (May 30, 2010)

Our confessions state that preaching as an act of the gospel ministry is done by those who have been called and approved by the visible church.



> LBC 26:11 Although it be incumbent on the bishops or pastors of the churches, to be instant in preaching the word, by way of office, yet *the work of preaching the word is not so peculiarly confined to them but that others also gifted and fitted by the Holy Spirit for it, and approved and called by the church*, may and ought to perform it.



The word 'preaching' today seems to mean any kind of gospel presentation done by anybody at any time. But, from the Reformed perspective, true preaching is reserved for those who have been called and approved by the visible church.


----------

